# Houston Lure & Tackle Show!!!



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

*Announcing The *
*18th Annual Houston Lure & Tackle Show*
*February 24, 25, 26, 2011*
*ORCA Members Included !!*

Y*our Family and Friends are invited to join us for the*

*"Southwest's Premier"*

*"Antique Fishing & Tackle Show & Auction"*

* CALENDAR:*
*Thursday and Friday*
*Feruary 24 & 25, 2011 *
*Heavy Room Trading*

*Saturday *
*February 26, 2011; *
*7:00am till 2:00 pm*
*Big Tackle Show and Auction*
*Details will follow !!*

*HOTEL*
* Crowne Plaza Brookhollow*
*12801 N. W. Freeway Houston *
*Hwy 290 at W. Tidwell Rd. 77040*
*713-462-9977*​
*ROOMS:*
*$75.00/night plus Tax *
*2 Double Beds or 1 King*


*HOSTED BY:*
*Leonard and Vickie Tucker*
*"The Houston Tackle Team"*
*Honary Co-Host Mr. Ben Kocian*
*CONTACT US:*
*713-443-9847*
*[email protected]*​


----------

